# Best axle back



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking at get the Kooks axle back....what else is out there?


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know Flowmaster does axlebacks for 05-06. Thats what I am going to be looking in to getting, I am going for a throaty muscle car sound tho.
I believe magnaflow has axlebacks and spintech too. Or you could go the loud way and just delete the muffler and go straight pipes.
I suggest marylandspeed.com they seem to have a lot of the top of stuff for our cars there, good prices too. Some have said that if you call them and talk with them they will work out a deal with free shipping or giving you a break on the price.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Delete the resonator and install an H/X in it's place before screwing around with rear muffs, IMO. The factory resonator makes *everything* sound like ******* crap.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Spicered, r u looking for loud sound? Throat? Quiet sound?


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

go for the spintech axleback you wont be let down


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Can't agree with Poncho. I installed Kooks Afterburners leaving the resonator in place and I very much like the sound. Of course, I'm from SC so it definitely could be the ******* in me.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

kooks afterburners! Go for them they sound great! I am very happy with mine.


----------



## twhit17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Spintech .got mine on last weekend and did resonator delete.Sounds awesome! Cant wait to get headers now.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Move the mufflers up to the '04 location. If you go louder it drones more the further back the muffs are.


----------

